# Bachmann Trains New Grizzly Flats Emma Nevada 2-6-0



## Railroadinovations (Feb 15, 2009)

Bachmann has now released it's new line of 2-6-0 locomotives with a load of verified features listed below.
1. Can motor with all metal gearbox with appropriate gear reduction for 6 wheel drive.
2. Advanced non proproetary circuit board for system control of your choice NMRA/NEM DCC, RC and DC.
3. Operating Stephenson valve gear, piston valves, cross head pumps, piping, Johnson bar and linkage.
4. Equalized locomotive suspension for smooth operation on uneven track.
5. All wheel pickup from all drive wheels and tender trucks.
6. Two optical sensors, one each cylinder to adjust timing and count of steam chuffs.
7. Factory speaker/wire pigtail for aftermarket sound.
8. Headlight/Ashpan flicker switch. 
9. Smoke generator switch.
10. Motor on/off, track/battery easy access switches.
11. Metal coal or wood load. 
12. Option for body/truck mounted couplers.
13. Metal frame, drivers, hangers, leaf springs, siderods, piston rods, valve guides, guide rods, handrails, piping and chains.
14. Brass plated metal whistle.
15. Brass pop valve and bell with metal clapper.
16. Seperate sanding lines.
17. Extensive cab detail.
18. LED headlight.
19. Load synchronized firebox LED and ash pan fire glow.
20. Full back head details/engineer and fireman.
This locomotive has remarkable pulling power and quiet operation. It is pulling 5 coaches in the following video. 
This is amazing considering that each coach has a lot of drag due to contacts on every wheel and 5 cars can be a strain on most smaller steam locomotive drives. Without this drag the locomotive will easily pull 6 or 7 cars.
Bachmann has really built a museum quality model with stunning graphics and a bullet proof, powerful, smooth operating drive & amazing detail and features.
Bachmann's has donated this model of Ward Kimball and Walt Disney's Emma Nevada (hope I got that right) and it is the most stunning and beautiful G scale model I have ever seen and we are proud to own it. 
I think Walt Disney and Ward Kimball would be proud!
Many thanks to everyone at Bachmann Trains!
Check out this video on YouTube of this locomotive in operation.
This video was unprofessionally made by myself and volunteer kids from our program and since we are far from movie producers it may be a little less than perfect but we hope you like it anyway! The kids had some jerky locomotive operation at the end of the video.






Hope this information is useful and maybe some of you will have an interest in purchasing one of these locomotives. You won't be sorry!
All the best!
Ken c / o Imagination Station Kids On Track 2017-17A40561


----------

